# Javascript window open and close count



## doctorj24 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello!

I'm trying to figure out how to code a Javascript button so that it can keep track of how many windows (or threads) are open at once (adding 1 to a variable each time the link is clicked and the pop-up window is opened, and subtracting 1 each time the pop-up window is closed).

The site is http://www.kfoxradio.net, and the button is the "Listen" button on the right. We would like to keep track of how many listeners are currently listening to the broadcast. If possible, we would like to display that on the website also. I am knowledgable of Java but not Javascript. 

Thanks for all of your help and time! Tech Support Forums is a valuable resource.

-John


----------

